# Best Answer Implemented.



## Gizmo (17/12/13)

When discussing a question type topic at the bottom of each post is a best answer button. Click it if you feel that was the best answer, after 3 people best answer that specific post it will highlight as Best Answer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Zegee (17/12/13)

Nice 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

